# Where do TS people stay in Alaska?



## presley (Jun 27, 2013)

I did an Alaskan cruise last year and would like to go back and stay on the land.  I don't see any options for timeshares.  Since I have all these timeshares and pay a lot for them, I'd like to utilize them as much as possible.  Any ideas?

The closest thing I've found would be to use my HHonors points to stay in Anchorage.  It could take a couple years to earn enough points.  Just wondering if there are other choices for using what I already have vs. paying for hotel.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 27, 2013)

There used to be something (1) in Homer Alaska that was RCI affiliated, but that was years ago and I don't know if that's still the case. Other than that, I don't know that there are any other timeshare properties there. Alaska is very "primitive". You can't get around easily to see the state on land. Basically there are one or two highways in the entire state and that's it and you have to travel for miles and many hours to get around. Mostly lodges and B & B's and motels, etc. We went years ago as a family on an 8 day Alaska Wildland Adventures tour. They took us (a very small group) from Anchorage to Chugach National Forest (hiking) and to the Kenai Penninsula (rafting), then to Seward on a small yacht into the gulf of Alaska to see glaciers and whales, then to Talkeetna (B & B) and up to Denali, where we stayed in the National Park in one of their wonderful lodges. Then, back to Anchorage via the Alaskan railroad. You might want to consider something like this or renting an RV.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 27, 2013)

I have done a number of different things for Alaska accommodations. (I've been seven times since 2006 . . . including summer & winter.)

Mostly, Alaska has some wonderful lodges and B&B's worth considering.  I have also camped (RV & car).  For my first RV trip and my upcoming trip in 2014, I was able to secure a wonderful barter via Craig's List swapping out week for week . . . my Hawaii timeshare for their 29' RV.  It worked great for both parties in 2010 and like I said, we're doing it again in 2014.  Here's a link to the blog about our travel experience by RV.

Whatever you do, do not do a timeshare exchange into Whittier (very remote and poorly located for making a home base for a week) where there used to be an affiliated resort.  There is also one that I'm aware of (a fishing camp/lodge) that is also remote and charges a very high A/I fee.

 Also be careful about where you do base yourself, as generally speaking, Alaska does not lend itself to that style of lodging unless you are content not really getting out and about to see and experience much.

If you are interested in more, please feel free to write me either here or off-list by PM.  You may also want to check in with Trip Advisor's Alaska Forum, which is one of the best travel resources with wonderful volunteers.


----------



## lizap (Jun 27, 2013)

We, too, have been to Alaska several times. I would suggest taking the ferry into Valdez.  Valdez is drop dead gorgeous.  From there, you can drive north to Fairbanks and then turn south toward Denali, ending back in Anchorage.  Have never found Alaska particularly difficult to navigate other than Juneau.



Timeshare Von said:


> I have done a number of different things for Alaska accommodations. (I've been seven times since 2006 . . . including summer & winter.)
> 
> Mostly, Alaska has some wonderful lodges and B&B's worth considering.  I have also camped (RV & car).  For my first RV trip and my upcoming trip in 2014, I was able to secure a wonderful barter via Craig's List swapping out week for week . . . my Hawaii timeshare for their 29' RV.  It worked great for both parties in 2010 and like I said, we're doing it again in 2014.  Here's a link to the blog about our travel experience by RV.
> 
> ...


----------



## presley (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll do more research.  I was thinking of staying in Anchorage and taking day trips/possibly an overnight with local tour companies.  I chose Anchorage because it has a few choices with Hilton points.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 27, 2013)

presley said:


> I'll do more research.  I was thinking of staying in Anchorage and taking day trips/possibly an overnight with local tour companies.  I chose Anchorage because it has a few choices with Hilton points.



If you want to do day trips from Anchorage, I'd encourage you to get a rental car.  Book as early as possible.  If you are traveling summer time, book the car the fall prior to your travel dates to get the best rates.  As the time gets closer, expect to see outrageous prices.

For day trips, you really do not need to book with tour companies.  Book direct with vendors for things like flightseeing (I recommend Rust's out of Anchorage) or bear viewing (Silver Salmon Creek Lodge has a day trip or overnights also out of Anchorage).

You can easily drive to places like Hatcher Pass/Independence Mine, Knik Glacier, Girdwood, Portage and Whittier from Anchorage.  While not recommended, we also did a "day trip" (more than 15 hours!) from Anchorage to Seward . . . and another one to Soldotna for fishing trip on our very first Alaska trip.  Again, not recommended, but it can be done if you are a glutton for punishment.

If you do not have a car or really feel the need for to use a tour company, my recommendation is Salmon Berry Tours.

Lastly, I whatever you decide relative to staying in and basing from Anchorage, try to plan for at least three days (two nights) up at Denali National Park.  You won't be able to do that as a day trip . . . or for that matter, even an overnighter.  Well, I suppose you could but it would really be a stretch and your time inside the park would be limited.  The shuttle bus into the park is the best value . . . skip/avoid the "tours" as they are overpriced and do not provide the flexibility that the shuttles provide.

I hope you're able to do what you need to in order to swing the trip.  Enjoy!


----------



## presley (Jun 28, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> try to plan for at least three days (two nights) up at Denali National Park.  You won't be able to do that as a day trip . . . or for that matter, even an overnighter.  Well, I suppose you could but it would really be a stretch and your time inside the park would be limited.  The shuttle bus into the park is the best value . . . skip/avoid the "tours" as they are overpriced and do not provide the flexibility that the shuttles provide.



What types of things did you do/see in Denali?  It is a place that I want to go.  If it is common to see bear, maybe I wouldn't need to go to one of the bear places.  Although, the Silver Salmon Creek's website looks like a dream come true.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 28, 2013)

presley said:


> What types of things did you do/see in Denali?  It is a place that I want to go.  If it is common to see bear, maybe I wouldn't need to go to one of the bear places.  Although, the Silver Salmon Creek's website looks like a dream come true.



Denali is almost beyond description.  It is the best opportunity, especially at a low cost, to see lots of wildlife including brown/grizzly bears, caribou, moose, dall sheep, wolves, foxes and an assortment of smaller ground critters (squirrels, porcupines, pica and arctic rabbits).  Every now and again, there are sightings/photos of lynx but they are rare.

Silver Salmon Creek Lodge is remarkable.  We did an overnight in 2010.  The day trip is nice too but for the added money, I suggest doing the overnight to maximize the bear viewing opportunities (especially since the viewing will be largely dependent on the tides).

Here is the IgoUgo travel journal that I wrote on the AK National Parks we visited in 2010 which includes lots of photos.

Beyond the shuttle bus into Denali NP, there are a lot of interesting exhibits near the park's entrance including the park's kennels, which is a working kennel as the dogs are used to service the park in the winter.

For those interested in hiking they offer discovery hikes led by rangers, or those who are adventurous can just go hike wherever the mood strikes them.  First timers are often encouraged to keep near one of the visitor centers (Toklat or Eielson are popular areas to hike).

Lastly, if you plan your Denali trip for mid September you might be one of the lucky ones (400/day and 1,600 total over a four day weekend) to actually drive the Denali Park Road.  I did that in 2011 and it was amazing.  Here is the journal with photos from that trip.  As you will see, I was very close to bears on several occasions over that four day weekend. 

When we go back to AK next summer, we're planning four nights camping inside the park.  No two trips and no two days are the same . . . I cannot get enough of the place!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2013)

My I suggest you talk/visit your local travel agent for advice & suggestion.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 28, 2013)

You can take the Alaskan Railroad to Denali from Anchorage; then the shuttle bus into the park- I believe you HAVE TO take the shuttle bus into the park due to regulations...It is a national park- so obviously you have to be into scenery, wildlife, nature- it is spectacular and it is huge- you could never see it entirely in even a few days.....The only reason we did a whole tour with Wildland Adventures was because we wanted to see a lot in a week and knew we could probably never afford to go back there anyway, being there are so many places in the world to see and not enough money and time to see them! It took the stress out of having to plan everything and drive and lug stuff- it's a lot of driving.....they carted our luggage around and cooked for us, etc.....Not hard to navigate Alaska but very tiring to get places...


----------



## Nancy (Jun 28, 2013)

*Denali Road*

We were also able to drive the Denali Road in May before the park officially opened for the season.

Nancy


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 28, 2013)

RCI shows a hotel in Anchorage called Inlet Tower, RCI #R222. Years ago, they had a fishing resort in a remote section near Juneau, but there was no ability to go to the main part of the state. I used Wyndham's portal, it did not show there, but I found it using the website.

One thing about Alaska: it's so large that it would take a lifetime to see all of it.

TS


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 28, 2013)

Nancy said:


> We were also able to drive the Denali Road in May before the park officially opened for the season.
> 
> Nancy



That would have only been to MM30 Nancy, not the entire road (91 miles).  Those first 30 miles are lovely, but really, bears are typically beyond that.  In the first 30 miles, folks have seen moose and wolves, and sometimes caribou if they are on the move.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 28, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> My I suggest you talk/visit your local travel agent for advice & suggestion.



Unfortunately, most lower 48 travel agents are very poor at helping with travel in Alaska.  The commissions paid are so high, that they really do a disservice to the public.

If the OP has an ability to organize and manage the planning process, it is really much better to book on your own.

FYI there are a couple of discount programs/books that will provide you with the opportunity for 2:1 discounts for many of the most popular activities and tours in AK.  Once you know when and where you're going, and what sort of things you want to do, research the discount books and figure out which to buy. (One is $55 and the other is $100 with some vendors advertising in both, while others are only found in one or the other.)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 28, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> You can take the Alaskan Railroad to Denali from Anchorage; then the shuttle bus into the park- I believe you HAVE TO take the shuttle bus into the park due to regulations...It is a national park- so obviously you have to be into scenery, wildlife, nature- it is spectacular and it is huge- you could never see it entirely in even a few days.....The only reason we did a whole tour with Wildland Adventures was because we wanted to see a lot in a week and knew we could probably never afford to go back there anyway, being there are so many places in the world to see and not enough money and time to see them! It took the stress out of having to plan everything and drive and lug stuff- it's a lot of driving.....they carted our luggage around and cooked for us, etc.....Not hard to navigate Alaska but very tiring to get places...



The road into Denali Nat'l Park is 91 miles long.  The first 14 are accessible to anyone, any time weather permitting.  They do offer a free shuttle from the entrance area to the Savage River turnout there at MM14.  Beyond that, you can only get to MM 30 before and after the summer tourist season, when the shuttle buses start running . . . again weather (and road conditions) permitting.

Once the summer season with shuttles begins, the only way beyond MM14 is either by shuttle but (operated by the park vendor) or tour buses (also operated by park vendor).  The exception is the four day weekend I mentioned earlier, call the Denali Road Lottery.

People register ($10) for a chance to win one of 400 lottery tickets to drive the road on a specific day during the weekend in September.  So a total of 1,600 people win.  Once you win, you still have to pay the road admission (for the vehicle) and the individual admission for all passengers (unless you have an annual Nat'l Parks/Federal Land pass).

Taking the train to/from Anchorage is a good way to travel for those who do not wish to drive, but in terms of the scenery, it is not the most beautiful train ride in Alaska.  Most would say that would be Anchorage to Seward.

The drawback to the train is that do not have the flexibility to stop and take photos where you'd like . . . and there are some very nice viewpoints and lookouts along the way.  Also, you would miss the opportunity to stop in the Wasilla/Palmer area where there are several places/attractions of interest for many visitors (including glaciers).

If you do take a train, the Alaska Railroad offers 2:1 in the tour discount books I've already mentioned.  (This is a good example of where a travel agent will do you more financial harm than good as they cannot book or get these 2:1 deals offered in the discount books.)

Sincerely, someone looking to travel to Alaska on land can do much better planning on their own, with a little help from the good folks over at Trip Advisor in the Alaska Forum.

p.s.  Most travel agents will push a client towards a cruise because they are generally "easy" to sell and don't require a lot of knowledge about Alaska.  The land portion of an AK trip when using a cruise company is also very simple as most everything is packaged (in port or pre/post cruise packaged as a "land tour" or something similar).


----------



## presley (Jun 28, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> p.s.  Most travel agents will push a client towards a cruise because they are generally "easy" to sell and don't require a lot of knowledge about Alaska.  The land portion of an AK trip when using a cruise company is also very simple as most everything is packaged (in port or pre/post cruise packaged as a "land tour" or something similar).



I think a cruise is a great way to visit as an intro to Alaska.  I enjoyed mine, but we spent much more time overall on the ship vs. experiencing Alaska.  I knew within the first day/stop, that I would need to do a land vacation.  

After looking at all your pics and links, Von, I am getting worried that Alaska will turn out to be like Hawaii - a place that we want to go back to every year.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 28, 2013)

presley said:


> <<snipped>>
> After looking at all your pics and links, Von, I am getting worried that Alaska will turn out to be like Hawaii - a place that we want to go back to every year.



LOL - welcome to my world!  That is exactly how I feel and am obsessed.

I was unemployed for most of 2012 and could not afford a trip to Alaska that year, hence my "road trip" to Yellowstone in July 2012.  I considered it "Denali-Lite" which really isn't fair to Yellowstone as it is magical too.  But for me, it was a less expensive way to see the mountains and wildlife that I crave.

Looks like I won't be making it back to AK this year either, but 2014 is coming soon


----------

